
Kill Your Darlings - luccastera
http://blog.jayfields.com/2009/03/kill-your-darlings.html
======
Raphael
The modular approach is really cool, because someone could completely rewrite
one part and everything else can still work. And if all an app does is import
a whole bunch of modules, then it's not that hard to recreate.

